# Whining



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We have Kona and Jade in the family room, gated off. Kona will start whining when he is just standing by Jade. He doesn't seem to need anything, we aren't sure why. 
He was very upset when my husband left the room, even though Jade and I were still there. He whined and stood by the gate. I showed him that I was there, talked to him and petted him. He then settled and laid down. 
He had a very hard time staying in the pen last night. My husband finally put him on the bed and he settled down and slept all night with no problems. Jade sleeps on the bed too.

I think we were lucky with Jade as we didn't have any issues with her. She travels in the crate and stayed in the pen with no problems. 

Is this not being well socialized? We are going to practice more driving with him in the crate and try closing the crate door for a few minutes at a time. 
Jade gets excited when he cries. 

Thanks.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Try ignoring him when he whines and looking at him and praising him lavishly only when he's not whining. If you talk to him and pet him right after he whines (or while he's whining), he'll learn that whining gets him attention from you.

When we first got Shama, we camped in the living room while she slept in her crate in the ex pen in the dining room (right next to us - open floor plan). We did this for three nights, eventually going to our bed once she fell asleep. She's never made any noise after we put her to bed (unless she hears something outside and barks a bit). She's never slept anywhere other than in her ex pen. (We take it with us when we go places overnight.)

Is it your plan to have Kona sleep in the pen while Jade sleeps on your bed? Or are you only doing that until Kona is potty trained?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I can't tell you for sure what is going on in your house, but it sure mimics what goes on in our house. 

Ricky and I are inseparable amigos. Ricky gets very upset if he can't go with me everywhere. He loves his Momi and prefers her to snuggle with, but as soon as I leave the room, he gets up and follows right behind me. If the three of us are in the car and I need to get something in the grocery store, as soon as I leave the car he puts up wailing, and crying, and whining until I get back. If Momi leaves the car and I stay with him, it is no big deal.

Last week, I was called out of town for a night and a day. The three of us drove in the car for about 45 minutes where Momi dropped me at the Hotel. I strapped Ricky into his car seat next to Momi and gave both of them a kiss goodbye. Momi said that Ricky was inconsolable on the drive back home. He was crying and wailing despite Momi talking quietly to assure him and stroking him gently. She said he finally cried himself to sleep after about 10 minutes of this on the drive home. He was fine the next morning until the afternoon when Momi drove back to pick me up. Oh my! when I got into the car, what a reunion! Ricky was overcome with joy. He was bouncing around the inside of the car and barking, and licking me - I kind of like it! 

The point is that Kona may be bonding with your husband and that is not bad. It's a guy thing. I wouldn't worry about it, he can't go with your husband everywhere. Just reassure Kona that he will be back soon. His whining will stop after a bit and things will be even better after your husband returns, even from just the next room.

Just be patient,

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would advise you to only put Kona in your bed if it is your intention to have him permanently sleep there. Believe me, it is very hard to get them to go back into a crate or expen once they experience the bed! My last dog was a Bichon who slept in a crate in my kitchen. We left her with my sister in law for a week while we went on vacation. She had her sleep in bed with her and when we got back she would not go back in the crate at night. We finally caved in when we couldn't take the fussing anymore. I also encourage you to ignore all whining. By petting them or responding in other ways they will take it as a sign that whining gets you results. Then you will end up with a dog that whines a lot when they want to be pet or get your attention.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks all. Yes, we will be letting both of them sleep with us. Kona is doing very well holding his potty till morning. The whining is better today. We had a very busy day yesterday and he has a lot to get used to. Jade is better with him and let's him know what is ok and what is not. 
Right now my husband left the room and Kona didn't make a fuss. Will give him a chance to get used to thinks to see how it is.


----------

